# Entry-Level Position



## sweetk0928 (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could find in the Chicago area a entry-level coding position. I passed my exam August 29, but can not get my foot in the door anywhere. I would appreciate any leads.

Thanks
Kris


----------

